
The Flawed Logic Behind “Thinking” Computers, Part I - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/03/the-flawed-logic-behind-thinking-computers-part-i/
======
yters
This is part 1 in a series.

Part 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19637124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19637124)

Part 3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644338)

